# Local helo down with fatalities



## Devildoc (Sep 8, 2017)

One of my hospital's helo's went down in eastern North Carolina, no survivors.  I do not know the pilot, but I know all the nurses.

Big crap sandwich for the families, the program, and the hospital.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 8, 2017)

I am sorry.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh shit.  Very very sorry to read this.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ab


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 8, 2017)

Jesus what the fuck is going on with airframes going down in the MIL/LEO/EMS community?


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 8, 2017)

Damn, rest in peace


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 8, 2017)

Sorry for your loss Bro.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 8, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Jesus what the fuck is going on with airframes going down in the MIL/LEO/EMS community?



I was having this conversation earlier. It seems like when I was in the military, and a military aircraft went down, it was a big deal but we shrugged it off as part of the job. With law enforcement and EMS and Hospital aircraft, it just doesn't seem to make sense, it's harder to wrap your head around it.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 8, 2017)

So terribly sorry to hear this! My thoughts and prayers are with their families, friends, and loved ones.


----------



## CDG (Sep 8, 2017)

Man.... I am really sorry to hear this. Condolences brother.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 8, 2017)

Shit.   My condolences.


----------



## Dame (Sep 8, 2017)

Sonofabitch. This has been one crappy week.
Condolences @Devildoc.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 8, 2017)

Rip, sorry for your loss.  Prayers out


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2017)

Prayers for those families and their friends. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 8, 2017)

Prayers out to the families, friends, and all the co-workers who have been touched by this tragedy.

Sorry for the loss of your friends, @Devildoc!

I hate crashes....


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 9, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I was having this conversation earlier. It seems like when I was in the military, and a military aircraft went down, it was a big deal but we shrugged it off as part of the job. With law enforcement and EMS and Hospital aircraft, it just doesn't seem to make sense, it's harder to wrap your head around it.



I've read somewhere that EMS helos in the US have a far higher accident rate than GA operators (like a bigger difference than takes into account hours flown etc).


----------



## Muppet (Sep 9, 2017)

God damn it. My condolences bro.

M.


----------



## Andoni (Sep 9, 2017)

I am so sorry.


----------

